# Actimel - giving diarrhoea?



## sarahsarahsarah (Feb 26, 2011)

Right I've just embarked on the FODMAP diet and the past couple of days have been fine. Today I had an actimel drink for the first time in ages, figuiring that the probiotic would help. Well I've just had the worst case of D I can remember, urgency wise. I literally had no warning AT ALL, no cramps or anything, just immediate urgent D. Been googling and a few people have said that actimel GAVE them diarrhoea? could this be true???


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could be the sugar in it or the milk....not necessarily the probiotics.


----------



## sarahsarahsarah (Feb 26, 2011)

true, on the FODMAP diet sucrose is allowed though (which is the sugar in the actimel). I guess it could be the milk (which is not allowed on FODMAP, how stupid of me!)


----------

